
Pinboard founder idlewords no longer able to post on HN? - jakewalker
https://twitter.com/pinboard/status/111332316458135553
======
ColinWright
OK, here's what I've done ...

I turned on show dead, I worked out who the username is, I went at look at
their twitter conversations, and I looked at the submissions and comments from
that HN username.

In the twitter stream someone suggested that getting downvoted to -40 triggers
an auto ban. In response idlewords said "Nope" and offered a link as "proof."

As far as I can see that link (which is to their comments) actually supports
the suggestion. There's a comment made a few days ago that's been downvoted
into oblivion. If that took a day to happen, then everything after that would
become invisible.

And it has.

Seems perfectly reasonable to me, and ...

<rant>

I really get irritated by people just spreading around their sense of
entitlement rather than actually trying to get things resolved. It's been said
many, many times here, if you have a problem, send a short and concise email
to PG to try to get it sorted.

You don't have an inalienable right to post or comment here, it reflects
better on you, and on any services or companies you run, if you try to resolve
problems or issues rather than just complaining in a public forum.

</rant>

------
jakewalker
More:

"I can no longer post comments that are visible to anyone else from my
account. This happened silently and without explanation"

<https://twitter.com/pinboard/status/111336923422928896>

